# Brixham Trawler Race 2006



## brixhamrfc

This years race takes place on Saturday 17th June.....an opportunity for you to see up to 50 vessels race around Torbay. Starts at 9 A.M. , first boat starts at 10 A.M., Beam Trawlers set off at 11 A.M. Please email me for more details if you are interested in going out on the race. For photos of previous races, please see the early pages of the fishing vessel gallery.


----------



## Clem

Hi Trev, how long has the race been happening. Can you tell us a little about it's history. I'm wondering how long the course is? I'm picturing the likes of big sidewinders like the Ross Revenge pounding around the course, that would have been a sight!  

Clem


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Brixham Trawler Race*

The modern race was started in 1963, and has been staged in June each year ever since. Race consists of 2 laps of Torbay, roughly 14 miles. I can best describe it as Formula 1 in slow motion. The idea is that each vessel declares it's speed in advance, then the slowest one is started first, and then the next quickest a few minutes later.....and finally the 500 ton Dutch beamers about 30 minutes later, the idea being to get them all to cross the finishing line together. It is a spectacular event, barbeques everywhere, and the odd beer can !!!! For photos of previous races, please see the early pages of the fishing vessel gallery to give you a flavour of the event. Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

Hello, Brixham, i have been offered a lift down to the trawler race, so will be there. Have never been in a harbour further south than Grimsby before, so it will be all new to me.( I live about 400 yards from Scotland, on the east coast).
just out of curiosity, are there any Scottish built boats in the race. My main interest is boatbuilders on the East coast of Scotland, so will be looking out for that.
What size are the smallest boats in the race?
and finally, has it ever been cancelled due to the weather?
many thanks, graham


----------



## Richard Green

Just a dumb question. Are the boats bog standard or do the crews soup them up? I seem to remember seeing a photo of a boat spouting very black smoke, rather like a tarctor pulling event...


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Brixham Trawler Race*

OK, to answer your questions, or try to, the race has never been cancelled for weather. 1974 was evil, very strong north easterly, and it was cut to one lap, though the forecast is looking good for this year at the moment.......we usually get a long liner down from Grimsby, hopefully a 500 beamer or 2 from Holland, and several smaller vessels from along the south coast (Plymouth, Weymouth, Dartmouth, Exmouth). Smallest vessels will be well under 10 metres, but they have their own race which sets off at 10 AM, the beamers start at 11 AM. Try to find me and say hello if you can, I'll have a video camera, and probably be on the Christina FD 100, but I will confirm that on Friday......as to Scottish built boats, I will have to go thru my database to check. Of the beamers, they are all Dutch and Belgian in origin. Possibly there may be amongst the smaller vessels. I know from member Martin Johns that an Oban boat has just arrived in port, so that is at least one !!! To answer the other question, no they dont soup them up....that photo you are referring to was taken in 1968, when they did something to the governors on the engines......Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

cheers, Trev, we will be travelling down on thursday. Will keep an eye out for a man with a video-cam on Saturday, but suspect that there will be more than one (*)) .


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Brixham Trawler Race*

Graham, hope to get on the Christina FD100....Martin Johns is coming up from Plymouth with his family, I'll hope to get him aboard as well....hope we 3 can meet up, Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

good idea, will email you my mobile number.


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Beixham Trawler Race 2006*

(Applause) What a day guys, and a tribute to this website, that 4 of us meet up for a glorious morning on the water....Graham ,thank you for making the trip down from (almost) Scotland...great to meet you Martin and Tim. hope you enjoyed the day, look forward to swapping videos and photos......I'll start loading photos on the site now.....keep in touch....thank you shipsnostalgia for making our meeting possible......Trev


----------



## Peter4447

Sorry I didn't meet up with any of you, but whilst the Merchant Navy Band was blowing its heart out entertaining the crowds outside the Fish Market, in the blazing sunshine you were all enjoying the cool breeze (and no doubt something stronger too) as you were charging around the Bay!
We sweltered last year as well, Trev, how do we always manage the good weather, it must be something to do with us being the English Riviera. (*)) 
Peter4447


----------



## martin johns

*Brixham Trawler Race*

What a great day out !

Thank you very much Trev for sorting it all out. A thoroughly enjoyable day.
Please pass on my thanks to Peter & his crew as well when you see them.

A pity that I did'nt get to meet Graham or Tim.

Already looking forward to next year (*)) I think my 2 girls may fancy themselves as beamer crew for the day as well. 
Regards, Martin


----------



## thunderd

Reading this thread I am totally jealous I wasn't there. It must have been a real pleasure for you all to meet up and share your passion for fishing vessels.


----------



## brixhamrfc

Guys, for more photos see www.boatphotos.com, also watch the Torbay Lifeboat website. There are photos of last years race on there, and I know the 2006 photos will be uploaded shortly, Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc

Results of the race: Beamer class....
1st Apollo, 2nd Lady Maureen, 3rd Sasha Emiel.
Day boats....1st Valhalla, 2nd Girl Debra, 3rd Marina.
Crabbers....1st Our Maria, 2nd Krystal Kay, 3rd Superb-Us Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

Hi, all,
just back tonight, as we went on down to Newlyn after race. Great day at race, well worth the trip. good to meet some other members. Will post some pics soon, cheers Graham (Applause)


----------



## brixhamrfc

*BrixhamTrawler race*

Graham, your video shipped this morning. Tim and Martin, yours both went yesterday.....cheers, Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

thanks, Trev, will get a CD off to you, once I get organised.
Can anyone tell me the name of the large fisheries protection boat that was moored in the bay at the time of the race? They had a RIB going among the trawlers for a while.


----------



## grahamtowa

....and did anyone get a pic of the protection rib. I think one of my old drinking pals from Berwick was on it, but am not 100% sure.


----------



## martin johns

*Brixham Trawler Race*

Hi Graham, 
The fisheries protection ship was HMS Severn I think.
I did get a photo as she flew past. If you PM me your name & address i'll send you a CD with my photos of the day on it.
Regards, Martin


----------



## brixhamrfc

*Brixham Trawler race*

It was HMS Severn, I've posted a photo in the Naval bit, Trev


----------



## grahamtowa

it is hms severn that my mate is on, so it probably was him that i saw in the rib. thanks.


----------

